# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zuid-Korea ruimt 771.000 stuks pluimvee vanwege vogelgriep - Agriholland

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Zuid-Korea ruimt 771.000 stuks pluimvee vanwege vogelgriep*
*Agriholland -** 5 uur geleden*
Om de uitbraak van vogelgriep in Zuid-Korea te beteugelen zijn er in de afgelopen dagen in een gebied 230 kilometer ten zuiden van Seoel zo&#39;n 771.000 stuks pluimvee preventief geruimd. Dat melden autoriteiten in de regio Iksan. *...* 
De wegen van de vogelgriep VPRO Noorderlicht
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

